# K "Knitting Patterns Galore" free



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Site that searches the 'net for free patterns. Well organized to help filter results.
http://www.knittingpatternsgalore.com/


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you. This is very helpful


----------



## Camping Granny (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks! I like finding free patterns!


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Bookmarked. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Klockie said:


> Bookmarked. Thank you for posting.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Bookmarked too. Thanks.


----------



## chocolate lover (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks great site


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you so much.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks for the link


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you.. Looks like a great site.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you for this link...it is one of the best I have ever seen...so much diversity...so many well written patterns...thank you, thank you, thank you....
julie


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for the link, I gave saved it, so many patterns to choose from. Thanks Tessa28


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks! This is one of the better ones.


----------



## jennettegreed (May 5, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Great Link. Thanks.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Well I just spent about an hour and still haven't seen everything. Thanks for the link


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks


----------

